# Yellow Phrag. besseae



## paphman (Dec 14, 2019)

This is always a show stopper for me. This one is from Rogers collection. Blooming very nicely...and flat!


----------



## MorandiWine (Dec 14, 2019)

Very nice! Do you have the lineage on this plant? Mine from Tom is opening right now (bess flavum ‘Green Gold’) and I would love to do an outcross....want to trade pollen? I’ll take a picture when it is fully open.

tyler


----------



## paphman (Dec 14, 2019)

Tyler, not sure of the background. The clonal name on the tag reads simply 'Rob'.


----------



## Hien (Dec 14, 2019)

paphman said:


> Tyler, not sure of the background. The clonal name on the tag reads simply 'Rob'.


Congratulation, what a beautiful besseae flavum, you own a great clone.
Thanks for posting your photo, I have the chance to see what mine would look like , had I been able to keep it alive.
Any besseae v. flavum 'Rob' would be a division from Rob Terry who took over the late Hans Burkhart collection, they are among the breeding plants of Chuck Acker , I bought 1 of the division besseae flavum 'Rob' along with another division called "Rob #1" , a real Don Wimber flavum division (with trully yellow color) and a cuzco blood 'kaila' HCC/AOS from Chuck.
Shamefully, I am not capable of keeping any of these four great plants alive.


----------



## abax (Dec 14, 2019)

Wonderful besseae and such a cheery color. I
struggle with besseae too Hein. I donno why!


----------



## Hien (Dec 14, 2019)

abax said:


> Wonderful besseae and such a cheery color. I
> struggle with besseae too Hein. I donno why!


 here is the list of my other victims, I feel that had I not buy them, the division would be available to be bought by a better grower.
besseae 'A-One' (orange) Chuck Acker
besseae 'Red Ball'
besseae 'Gold Titan'
besseae 'Cow Hollow II'
besseae 'Red Flame' x 'Aztec Red' Chuck breeding plant
and a bunch of besseae like a dozen old imported besseae plants by Randy (I think that is his name, he used to put a small add on the AOS magazine years ago) I thought with a big number, at least 1 or 2 out of a dozen will survive. But the solution still failed .
Another dozen chinguida besseae from ecuagenera (same faulty reason as above)
All the besseae variety like limon, amazonas etc. etc from ecuagenera.
perhaps even more, but I forgot their names.
extremely sad situation, such a sin to kill so many good plants, so I did not dare to get another besseae for a while now


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Dec 15, 2019)

Very nice flower. The yellow is pleasing for sure, and the flower shape is nice. Is this one a climber or stoloniferous? That's one of the downsides of many P. besseae clones, for me. Nice flowers or not, a plant that size with long stolons is hard to deal with. The P. besseae that I grow may not have the best flowers in the world, but it's nice and compact and stays in it spot.


----------



## abax (Dec 15, 2019)

Hien my solution to the besseae kill is besseae
crosses. I do well with them.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 16, 2019)

Yay besseae flavum!
I find besseae flavum easier to grow than the red forms.


----------



## eaborne (Dec 16, 2019)

Beautiful!


----------



## tomkalina (Dec 16, 2019)

Nice one! Obviously one of our favorites.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Dec 23, 2019)

Nice flower. 

Hien, you are not alone in your lament. We are all guilty of possessing cultivars that we weren’t able to maintain. Luckily there are others who could, and these live on! That’s why it’s good to send backups to others when the opportunity arises.


----------



## Hien (Dec 23, 2019)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Nice flower.
> 
> Hien, you are not alone in your lament. We are all guilty of possessing cultivars that we weren’t able to maintain. Luckily there are others who could, and these live on! That’s why it’s good to send backups to others when the opportunity arises.


 exactly, I believe in sharing good plant, for one thing, you give it the chance to survive , There is a story by Robert Fuch about a very precious plant that either his grand father gave divisions to 2 other peoples, or getting a piece out of three sharing divisions , then years later, after a hurricane that destroyed everything, his grand father received a reciprocate division back from one of the original division


----------



## blondie (Dec 28, 2019)

A nice bloom.


----------

